# New to dubai: Taxi vs. driver! Any recommendations?



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi people 

I am moving in 10 days to Dubai and starting my new job end of month!!
 Should I call a taxi every morning and every evening after work or can i arrange for a taxi driver to get me to work and back for a month let's say? I prefer that way, but is it the norm?

Can you recommend a (taxi) driver?

I wish I can fast-forward the first couple of months, as I am not particularly crazy about finding a house / getting a driving license / doing the paperwork part.

I will be renting out a room from a friend in Barsha for the first 3-4 weeks until I find a house (eyeing the greens). I will be working in Media city across Sheikh Zayed Road.

Will need some sort of transportation for the first 2-3 months until I finish classes, get a license and buy a car.:clap2:

Waiting for your responses :ranger:


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Grazie said:


> Hi people
> 
> I am moving in 10 days to Dubai and starting my new job end of month!!
> Should I call a taxi every morning and every evening after work or can i arrange for a taxi driver to get me to work and back for a month let's say? I prefer that way, but is it the norm?
> ...


Hi Grazie. Wish you a successful career in Dubai. You can try www.rta.ae to get full details on the taxi/dubai transportation in general. You can call Dubai taxi and book for a taxi on this number 04 2080808. 

For some time I used to do the same. Once I booked a taxi I asked the driver if he can pick me and drop me frequently and he agreed and all goes well since then. 

Good luck.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Ta2Ta2 said:


> Hi Grazie. Wish you a successful career in Dubai. You can try www.rta.ae to get full details on the taxi/dubai transportation in general. You can call Dubai taxi and book for a taxi on this number 04 2080808.
> 
> For some time I used to do the same. Once I booked a taxi I asked the driver if he can pick me and drop me frequently and he agreed and all goes well since then.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! That makes sense!


----------

